# 8 month old V & Spring Shedding



## kmjeffus (Feb 4, 2016)

Hi!
About 10 days - 2 weeks ago our 8.5 month old vizsla started shedding an insane amount of fur. I know it's normal for them to blow their coats in the spring, but do you think this is also her shedding her puppy coat? How long does this heavy shedding last? We have dark floors and I am sweeping 2-3 times a day! Thanks!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I've never paid attention to how long it lasts, but brushing them will cut down on the loose hair your finding in the house.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

It's also helpful to do the brushing outside. Your dog will probably enjoy it. Willie loves to be brushed!


----------



## Spy Car (Sep 3, 2014)

I've mentioned it before, but my preferred grooming aids are both horse accessories. One is a 100% rubber (not plastic) curry glove (that does a great job lifting up about-to-be shed hair). The other is a soft horse brush to brush away the hair lifted by the curry glove.

Standard equipment at an equine shop.

Bill


----------



## pippylongstocking (May 21, 2012)

I put my rubber gloves on, take the dogs outside, and give them a good rub down. They love it, and it drags all the loose hairs off.


----------



## kmjeffus (Feb 4, 2016)

Great ideas!I grew up with horses and know exactly what rubber glove curry brush you are talking about. I will go get one.
I have been using a furminator and it seems to help in non-shedding season... but it isn't putting a dent in her shedding right now because you aren't supposed to furminate more than once a week.


----------

